# Madone 6.5 & 6.9 release dates, anyone?...



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm chomping at the bit to try the new 6.5 Madone. Anyone have any inside info regarding the ETA to shops?


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

i know team disco will get them this winter. that means next spring for us?? just a guess. by the way i ain't getting one. never like the designs/colors.


----------



## yessl (Nov 1, 2005)

*Then design ya own?*



z ken said:


> i know team disco will get them this winter. that means next spring for us?? just a guess. by the way i ain't getting one. never like the designs/colors.


If you think you can do better, why don't you go for a Project One paint job....


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

i think the project one paint job is no more, i think. the main reason i don't like the new madone b/c of ISP. there's nothing wrong with the new Madone it just isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## remixity (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm not big on ISP, either, but I figure it's not that big a deal as I don't change the saddle height after I find my fit.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

New madones? What new madones?

Aren't the madones now of sloping tubes?

And P1 still exists. 

I don't get this thread. :idea:


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Sorry for the confusion, uzziefly. I was referring to the 2008 Madone 6.5 Pro and 6.9 Pro. I'm not soliciting opinions regarding the new sloping top tube Madones (after having seen/ridden the 5.2 I can form my own), I was just wondering if anyone out there has any solid info on arrival dates...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Ahhh got it dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

I have heard that they will start arriving in bike shops in Sept. Same as for the pro geom.


----------



## msc805 (Jun 16, 2007)

it will be in sep if the dealer already has bike on backorder. also apparently some people don't understand the trek version of the integrated seatpost. you don't cut anything, it's fully adjustable anytime to any height.


----------



## jimmyLeggs (Jul 31, 2007)

*6.5 schedual*



epicxt said:


> I'm chomping at the bit to try the new 6.5 Madone. Anyone have any inside info regarding the ETA to shops?


look at the bottom of this link it has the bike/frame schdual for the red frames
http://trekroad.typepad.com/trekroad/2007/06/what_size_madon.html
however I have also been told that if you don;t already have on on order you may be waiting a couple extra months. They are going to shops in the order that the orders were placed independent of the size of the shop. Mine has been on order for two months and was told early sept. - Jim


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for the link, Jim. Good to know...


----------

